# Cupcake's arrangements



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

His temporary house is a 105 gallon strerilite container...









About 1/2 hour after he gets up, I hold him for a bit and then put him in his play area usually until around 3am  I bet you can tell it's in my daughter's room :lol: 









He really likes drinking water from the dog bowl, but this is the first time I saw his foot in it  









Checking the camera out through his tube









A vid of Cupcake in his pool, just click on it to watch  
He loooves the stuffed orangutan--he likes to tip it over and hide under it when he wants to go to sleep :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the playpen  now that's one spoiled hog!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The picture looking through the tube is adorable!!
He looks very happy.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the name Cupcake is just adorable for one adorable little hedgie. Look at all those toys!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Very cute! Love the way you set up the pool.


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Loving that cherry bowl - don't suppose you remember where you got it, do you? *fingers crossed*


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

kiania said:


> Loving that cherry bowl - don't suppose you remember where you got it, do you? *fingers crossed*


I believe it was Petco, there is a small possibilty it was Petsmart but I'm pretty sure it was Petco, it was at least 5 years ago and it was with the cat bowls/feeders.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Pahaha! I'm glad my hedgie isn't the only one who puts her feet in the water dish! I just brought her home tonight and first she fell full on into the water bowl after trying to climb over it while exploring [i had the pleasure of trying to wipe her off] and then she finally figured it out and stuck a paw in to get a drink lol! The things they do! So cute!!! :lol:


----------

